# Help me find a new army



## hippypancake

Hey guys, long time no see. Earlier this year I had to sell all my models because I was strapped for cash and needed some quickly (aka Tuition) so I need some help with picking out my new army.

I'm stuck between Daemons and Tau. What are the pros and cons from each that you guys have discovered while playing them and against them?


----------



## Battman

Hmm well dont play either but from what I've seen is that, daemons seem to be almost a horde army now so many models proably could still write a elite list easily. Tau lots of shooting with relativly small numbers buy again depends on list. Really just thinking the armys are almost the opposite daemobs a lot of close combat while tau has very little.

Maybe consider what kind of play style would you use assaulty murder or death from afar.


----------



## coke123

Daemons have a moronic book with a bajillion random tables you're supposed to roll on for days and days on end. If you like the idea of minimising the control you have over your own army, then this codex may be the one for you. It's not underpowered, mind you, just really fucking stupid.

Tau are strong, and are one of only three codices in the game with decent anti air available. They have solid troops and answers for just about every problem your opponent can throw at you. Perhaps most importantly, Tau don't have any goddamn tables apart from Warlord traits to roll on (IIRC).


----------



## Magpie_Oz

So really comes down to: 

Uber killy and bloody hard to beat at the moment: Tau
Fun : Daemons !

Daemons games, for and against, are always the most fun for me and my opponent.


----------



## Nordicus

As stated above, I think the most important question is: How much control do you want?

If you like randomness, where the same setup can rip your opponent to shreds or hit itself in the face constantly then *Daemons* is the way to go. You never know what happens and the degree of chaotic happenings is very strong, leading to some very interesting battles.

If you like control, and supporting each other with pewpew then *Tau* is the way to go. It can be a bit tough to play, as it's a sequence army - Do things in the right order and you get a hell of a army. Personally, I think it's a bit boring, but that's personal taste as to how much you wish to control.

I'm in a situation where I play Chaos and my brother plays Tau. We have very different playstyles and what we like from the game. I think the randomness of Daemons is awesome, but it is not to everyones liking. Before any other point can be made, I think that's the most important to consider.

Good luck!


----------



## hippypancake

I was roughly aware of them having new play styles, and the reason I was split between them was because of that fact. 

When I use to play, I played very melee oriented armies, Space Wolves, Nids, and Orks, so part of me wants to start completely fresh and build an army that is the polar opposite (that being tau) and part of me wants to go back to what I am used to with Daemons.

I finally decided on Tau because I felt that a change would be nice. Thanks for the input guys you gave me a lot of info that I didn't know.


----------



## Straken's_Fist

I wouldn't call Daemons 'stupid'.

They have been radically changed (possibly the most radical codex change ever), but they are incredibly fun to play, and they now are so much more in line with the daemons fluff. They play more like a horde army now. Yes, you will be re-rolling for random effects frequently but this makes it very amusing and very entertaining. This is why people like playing against Daemons. 
Contrary to what some people believe they are not a crap army now because of the random hilarity, they are actually fairly well balanced, which may come as a surprise when you read the codex...For me, this is a testament to how well the codex was written. You will probably never get bored of them. 
They definitely aren't for everyone though. You should definitely try Daemons before commiting to them.


----------

